# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  GROS SOS: site maltraitance et prolifération en Ille et Vilaine

## Marlène35

Bonjour,

Nous recherchons (équipe de 3 personnes hors asso) de l'aide pour tenter de sauver des chats sur un site dans le 35, chats malades, femelles gestantes, chatons queue coupée, oeil en moins, chats tués, chatons en hypothermie (personne n'a bougé dans l'immeuble) morts peu de temps après être mis en sécurité.

Nous avons sécurisées (hors asso) 2 minettes, une balancer du 3ème étage qui une fois dehors a fait 6 petits et l'autre qui vient de mettre bas chez sa "fa".

Mais il reste des minettes en gestations(une possiblement blessée) et beaucoup d'autre qui risque gros dans cet enfer.

Si une asso a un peu de place (par miracle) ou qu'une aide à la stérilisation est possible, merci de me contacter.

Merci Beaucoup

----------


## cbb44

tous sont craintifs ou certains sont adoptables ?
les chatons sont à l'abri ?

----------


## Marlène35

Les chatons sont à l'abri, nous avons pu trappée la maman et se petits ainsi qu'une minette (craintive) qui allait mettre bas dans la rue, elle a fait ses 4 petits au chaud et en sécurité.

Ils sont craintifs, pas habituer au contacte humain, les gens leurs lancent juste du pain et des restes par les fenêtres. Il reste la minette gestante (ventre bien rond) sur le site mais nous n'avons plus d'accueil pour elle et les assos sont blindées.

Une fois stérilisés, nous allons rechercher une asso qui serait ok pour mettre ces loulous sur site sécurisé, ils ne pourront pas rester dans cet endroit dangereux pour eux.

----------


## cbb44

l'urgence serait d'opérer la femelle gestante et de la garder une semaine, quitte à la remettre dehors ensuite si pas de place, mais ça éviterait des chatons en plus

----------


## Marlène35

Effectivement ce serait elle en priorité car actuellement il y a 10 chatons qui viennent de naître, ceux là sont à l'abri mais pour les petits de celle ci ça sera difficile de trouver un accueil surtout que maman est craintive ++.

----------


## cbb44

si vous la trappez avant terme elle pourra être opérée avant la naissance des chatons, ça sera déjà ça en moins à gérer

----------


## cbb44

une asso serait peut être ok pour en prendre mais il faut savoir combien il y en a et si on peut faire un seul voyage

----------


## cbb44

vous continuez à trapper ? car si la chatte qui est pleine met bas je n'ai pas de solution pour elle

----------


## Fée des chats

Des nouvelles ? Avez vous réussi à trapper la chatte gestante pour faire une ovariohysterectomie ?

----------


## cbb44

> Effectivement ce serait elle en priorité car actuellement il y a 10 chatons qui viennent de naître, ceux là sont à l'abri *mais pour les petits de celle ci* ça sera difficile de trouver un accueil surtout que maman est craintive ++.


ok j'ai enfin percuté, ça sera sans moi  ::

----------


## Fée des chats

Pourquoi La personne qui gère ce post ne répond pas?
Cbb44 avait trouvé un refuge qui acceptait de prendre tous ces chats et cbb44 finançait les stérilisations, les hystéros et les identifications.
Il n y avait plus qu à les trapper c est du gâchis et pardon mais je vais vous dire ce que je pense franchement c est du foutage de g...........!

----------

